# Best amp and processor for new B&W 804d's



## goodadvice (May 2, 2010)

Any recommendations for a amp and processor for my new B&W 804d's. I currently have an Anthem D2 with A5 amplifier, however, I am getting the bug to upgrade. I use the setup for both two channel music and movies. Maybe Classe or McIntosh?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the Shack :T

Ref to your questions about changing the Anthem kit to either Classe or McIntosh, I see it as more of a sideways step rather than an upgrade as the Anthem kit is very good indeed, I would look more at the speakers being the best upgrade as the 804's are good but you could do a lot better, maybe up them to the new B&W 800 Diamond range?

Edit: just realised you have the new 804D's :doh: so maybe you could get a bit more from going with Classe or McIntosh but I do not think it will be a much better solution than you already have?, I would also throw the Arcam AV888 into the mix, try and get some demo's!


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

If you are going to upgrade you might as well go to the newer Anthem D2V. The Classe or Mac being a sideways move from the Anthem is a stretch in my opinion. The Anthem amp you have is excellent and the D2 and D2V are two of the finest sounding processors made.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

goodadvice said:


> Any recommendations for a amp and processor for my new B&W 804d's. I currently have an Anthem D2 with A5 amplifier, however, I am getting the bug to upgrade. I use the setup for both two channel music and movies. Maybe Classe or McIntosh?


I don't think you could upgrade and get much better results. Anthem is allready one of the top players in hi-end audio gear, I'm not familiar with Classe but i know Mcintosh is good stuff but also rather pricey. If it were me i think i'd keep what i have and put the cash into somthing else or maybe upgrade to newer anthem gear as there top of the line stuff just can't be beat (IMHO).:T


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

goodadvice said:


> Any recommendations for a amp and processor for my new B&W 804d's. I currently have an Anthem D2 with A5 amplifier, however, I am getting the bug to upgrade. I use the setup for both two channel music and movies. Maybe Classe or McIntosh?


I don't know the processor, so I'll take the other's word it is excellent. Amps make very, very little difference to sonics, so if you have the upgrade bug and want to make a substantively audible difference, spend the cash on new speakers and/or room treatments.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Don't rush into anything, try and arrange demo's with different kit and speakers Classe & B&W go well together, but so would the Anthem IMO, maybe try higher up the B&W 800D range 803/802 ???


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

Goodadvise, Is there a particular area of the sound that you are not happy with or are looking to improve?? Do you have any room treatments at all?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll chime in here, For a processor I think going with a good receiver with pre outs will give you better options and very good sound quality over most if not all high priced boutique store gear. There was a day that these stand alone processors were much better but that has changed over the last few years so much so that for example Onkyo/Intgra have receivers and processors that cost half what the big guys sell for and offer far more options. Even the amplification in some receivers can preform very well against separates.
How much do you want to spend?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I'll chime in here, For a processor I think going with a good receiver with pre outs will give you better options and very good sound quality over most if not all high priced boutique store gear. There was a day that these stand alone processors were much better but that has changed over the last few years so much so that for example Onkyo/Intgra have receivers and processors that cost half what the big guys sell for and offer far more options. Even the amplification in some receivers can preform very well against separates.
> How much do you want to spend?


Tony - while I agree a lot has changed over the years and companies like Onkyo have come on the seen in a very big way and offer excellent VFM, there is still a lot of High end companies like Anthem/Classe and Krell for example which make extremely good processors and amps which most or any receiver would not be able to match in terms of power amps and quality processing.


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

Come on Tony, you can't even compare the D2 with any Onkyo. I've never heard more rediculous advice on any forum yet. Recruit is right on the money! Quantity of options do not make for a quality piece. I wonder why Anthem and Krell don't sell refurbished units, could it be that they don't have all kinds of units that go bad and are returned to be "refurbished"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Many companies just repair the units ad re sell them as new. Onkyo is one of the few that actually sell "refurbished " units however they are not always refurbished rather just old stock or over stock units. 
I have a good friend who has been in the A/V buisness for 25 years and 20 of those years has worked in a high end boutique store. He has compared many high ends pre pro setups and mid to high end receivers ($800-$1500) with pre outs. He said that doing a blind test none of his staff members could hear a difference.
Do I agree that Krell, Sunfire or Anthem make a great product Yes, however you pay allot more for the same sound quality and it simply boils down to quantity of units sold. Outboard amplification does also not need to break the bank.


----------

